# How am I still the paranoid one?



## Cruise19156 (Dec 7, 2021)

As a general rule I don't tell anyone about my preps. But my wife knows I like to have extra food, water and other supplies on hand. She called me paranoid at first but stopped caring after that. During the covid lock down we didn't need to go anywhere. We had toilet paper, ammo, and food to last us. It was a good thing we didn't loose our water because that was something I don't have the supply of to last more then a few weeks. But while we were hunkered down at home she said "its like you knew something was coming". I told her I just don't want to be caught off guard if I cant go to the store for what I need. 
Fast forward a year, every time I go shopping I like to get at least one thing for my preps. Whether is batteries or a bag of rice and every time we come home my wife tells me that I am being paranoid... How am I the paranoid one still?? Its like she didn't see how everyone was panic buying guns, ramen and toilet paper! I feel like this would be a wake up call for everyone. Her calling me paranoid isn't going to keep me from prepping, but does anyone else's see this?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't feed her next time and take away the toilet paper.


----------



## Cruise19156 (Dec 7, 2021)

Chipper said:


> Don't feed her next time and take away the toilet paper.


LMAO! you know that's not a bad idea.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Some just need to learn the hard way.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It's often the burden husbands/dads carry. You see things your family doesn't. You prepare for things so they don't go without. You suffer so they won't have to.
Take pride in your responsibility and don't be discouraged. Your reward is their safety, not their gratitude.
Stay diligent.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I sympathize with you. My wife said the same thing to me back around June last year, too. As of right now, she hasn't been critical of my prepping, so I hope she has learned a bit. I am curious, you say you don't have water for more than a few weeks. Do you not have any methods to filter/purify rain water? I live in AZ and believe I can subsist on rain being caught from the roof. Even last year, where I received less than 5 inches of rain. I could have survived. on rain water. Not that I count on it, but since my plan is too bug in unless the flood is lapping at my back stoop (I live at 2650 feet), I hope my next door neighbors bug out, so I can use their roofs to catch extra rain.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm lucky. My wife picks up extra stuff all the time now that she's onboard. She thought I was an idiot when I bought cleaning supplies and toilet paper in late 2019. Now she's learned to read the tea leaves as well.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Ask your wife why you have life/health/auto/home insurance. 

Why are there sprinklers and fire extinguishers in public buildings? Why do cars have seat belts, turn signals, brake lights, flashers, safety glass, crumple zones and a horn? 

Why do you lock your doors? Why do you keep your passwords private?

It's not because you PLAN on bad things happening... you're simply being PREPARED.


----------



## Cruise19156 (Dec 7, 2021)

paraquack said:


> I sympathize with you. My wife said the same thing to me back around June last year, too. As of right now, she hasn't been critical of my prepping, so I hope she has learned a bit. I am curious, you say you don't have water for more than a few weeks. Do you not have any methods to filter/purify rain water? I live in AZ and believe I can subsist on rain being caught from the roof. Even last year, where I received less than 5 inches of rain. I could have survived. on rain water. Not that I count on it, but since my plan is too bug in unless the flood is lapping at my back stoop (I live at 2650 feet), I hope my next door neighbors bug out, so I can use their roofs to catch extra rain.


At the moment I live in an apartment. So my prepping isn't as great as I would like it to be. Right now I have some water containers in my garage and a small amount of containers in my kitchen. Like many people I don't want anything to happen especially with my living circumstances. But I work with what I can. I Just moved into the place where I am now. and there is a gutter next to my garage. I am still thinking about a good way to capture water from there if the water shuts off. Other then my stored water I have some sawyer water filters and purification tablets.


----------



## Cruise19156 (Dec 7, 2021)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Ask your wife why you have life/health/auto/home insurance.
> 
> Why are there sprinklers and fire extinguishers in public buildings? Why do cars have seat belts, turn signals, brake lights, flashers, safety glass, crumple zones and a horn?
> 
> ...


Trust me I have had that conversation lol. And of course I agree with this logic! But I think in her eyes its not as big of a possibility. Which I just don't understand. But at the end of the day as long as she doesn't try to stop me from hoarding food while its available its fine. Just something I can't wrap my head around. She grew up in the south where there were tons of hurricanes. But her family was never hit hard. I think because when bad things happened around her it didn't affect her as much as it could have. Maybe that has something to do with it, or maybe I am thinking too much.


----------



## Cruise19156 (Dec 7, 2021)

Pir8fan said:


> I'm lucky. My wife picks up extra stuff all the time now that she's onboard. She thought I was an idiot when I bought cleaning supplies and toilet paper in late 2019. Now she's learned to read the tea leaves as well.


That's what I thought was going to happen especially since she said its "like you knew something was coming". Now that were comfortable again I would think she would want to have extra toilet paper. But when I got two extra bundles of it she said "why do we need that much". I just looked at her and put it in the cart. Just trust me woman! Hopefully she will see my side of things one day, preferably BEFORE shtf.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Cruise19156 said:


> .... But I think in her eyes its not as big of a possibility.....


Maybe it's because she's only thinking of an EOTWAWKI or zombie apocalypse event. But there are lots of more possibilities that are far more likely. Just ask anyone who survived Katrina, the Oroville dam, the Commifornia wildfires ad naseum ad infinitum.

Heck, just having the power out for up to 24 hours would likely make her see things correctly.


----------



## Cruise19156 (Dec 7, 2021)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Maybe it's because she's only thinking of an EOTWAWKI or zombie apocalypse event. But there are lots of more possibilities that are far more likely. Just ask anyone who survived Katrina, the Oroville dam, the Commifornia wildfires ad naseum ad infinitum.
> 
> Heck, just having the power out for up to 24 hours would likely make her see things correctly.


By the way, I have seen some of your videos on YouTube, Good stuff!
When I talk to her about it (the few times I do) I only mention the more local threats like hurricanes, power outage, stuff like that. In my experience, those local threats have long term effects. Which is why I do what I do. She understands why we have bags by the door incase we need to leave suddenly. But for some reason she doesn't get why I want to have a good supply of food, water and ammo for long term events. I feel like she just want to stay blind to the idea of something large scale and long term. Which in a way I can understand. It can be burdensome to always be thinking about all the bad things that could happen. For me, I would rather have a plan for a bad event and it never happen, then have SHTF and be unprepared at all because I didn't want it to happen.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Tell her the reason you have a good supply of food, water etc that's _not_ by the door is in case going out the door would be dangerous.

You have health insurance in case you suffer a sever cut and it's $1,000 with 2 weeks of dressing changes, as well as you get some disease that costs $1,500,000 and two years in the ICU.

Same with a crack in your windshield that costs $1,500 to replace as well as some idiot totaling your car.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

After multiple conversations with my wife, it seems that (at least in her case) it is too scary to think that something real bad will happen to us. Prior to Katrina, when I was a paramedic and wife was ER nurse, I just assumed if something real bad happened, the calvary would ride into town and save us. Then I saw what happened in Katrina for weeks. Since my dad was born in 1898 and my mom in 1903, they lived thru WW I and WW II, the Korean War and the Depression. They knew what could happen, because it did happen. Our contry has been lulled into an erroneas, misplaced sense of security that the government will ride into town and make everything better. Makes me wonder, if mortgage companies didn't require home owner's insurance, how many people would forego insurance. I really love the people who say, "It'll never happen here."


----------



## Cruise19156 (Dec 7, 2021)

paraquack said:


> After multiple conversations with my wife, it seems that (at least in her case) it is too scary to think that something real bad will happen to us. Prior to Katrina, when I was a paramedic and wife was ER nurse, I just assumed if something real bad happened, the calvary would ride into town and save us. Then I saw what happened in Katrina for weeks. Since my dad was born in 1898 and my mom in 1903, they lived thru WW I and WW II, the Korean War and the Depression. They knew what could happen, because it did happen. Our contry has been lulled into an erroneas, misplaced sense of security that the government will ride into town and make everything better. Makes me wonder, if mortgage companies didn't require home owner's insurance, how many people would forego insurance. I really love the people who say, "It'll never happen here."


I'm pretty sure that is what's going on with my wife. She probably just doesn't want to think about it.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Say nothing, continue doing what you are doing. We suffer in silence. 

My wife thinks I'm, a few sandwiches short of a picnic because I buy stuff we use on sale and put it away. Yesterday we were at a large grocery store and she said she need to buy enough canned goods to help fill the food hamper her employer was putting together for the local food bank. I told her " Not at these prices" and said I'd take care of it. We went home, I disappeared into the the storage pantry under the stairs with a cardboard box and five minutes later had the box filled with goods. She was pretty happy. 

Godspeed and a Merry Christmas to all in PreparednessLand.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

I'll add. My wife still thinking I'm batsh*t crazy doing what I do.

Godspeed.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

My ex never saw the value in prepping and always thought I had lost my mind for doing it. No matter how I explained it several different ways and she never got it. I just prepped and we didn’t talk about it. My wife now is 100% on board with it. Her parents prepped and she was career military. I handle most of the “stuff” and she stays on me about being healthy in preparation for hard times.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If you see it coming and warn people, it is on them. 
If you see it coming and do not warn them, it is on you.


Ezekiel 33:3-6 

If when he seeth the sword come upon the land, he blow the trumpet, and warn the people; Then whosoever heareth the sound of the trumpet, and taketh not warning; if the sword come, and take him away, his blood shall be upon his own head. He heard the sound of the trumpet, and took not warning; his blood shall be upon him. But he that taketh warning shall deliver his soul. But if the watchman see the sword come, and blow not the trumpet, and the people be not warned; if the sword come, and take any person from among them, he is taken away in his iniquity; but his blood will I require at the watchman's hand.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

My wife understands and takes part. We talk all the time about the level of our preps


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You can lead a horse to water, but usually they just kick the water trough to watch the gold fish swim around.


----------



## norseman78 (Sep 29, 2021)

Cruise19156 said:


> As a general rule I don't tell anyone about my preps. But my wife knows I like to have extra food, water and other supplies on hand. She called me paranoid at first but stopped caring after that. During the covid lock down we didn't need to go anywhere. We had toilet paper, ammo, and food to last us. It was a good thing we didn't loose our water because that was something I don't have the supply of to last more then a few weeks. But while we were hunkered down at home she said "its like you knew something was coming". I told her I just don't want to be caught off guard if I cant go to the store for what I need.
> Fast forward a year, every time I go shopping I like to get at least one thing for my preps. Whether is batteries or a bag of rice and every time we come home my wife tells me that I am being paranoid... How am I the paranoid one still?? Its like she didn't see how everyone was panic buying guns, ramen and toilet paper! I feel like this would be a wake up call for everyone. Her calling me paranoid isn't going to keep me from prepping, but does anyone else's see this?


My mother called me paranoid and crazy in Desember 2019 when i talked about covid and how it would be a pandemic. She said i had lost it. Right now she has bunkered herself inside as well. 

Only solution to everything as i see it, is to become self sufficent of as much as possible. Power, food, water. At one point i hope to retire early as well. That remains to be seen. Right now i'll work like crazy to get the moneytrain going and build up my plot.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

norseman78 said:


> At one point i hope to retire early as well. That remains to be seen. Right now i'll work like crazy to get the moneytrain going and build up my plot.


You won’t regret putting in the extra work now to retire early later. I sure wish I had. On the good side, I’m almost set for any emergency. My only slack is long term power, but that is in the works.


----------

